# I must be one of the lucky ones.



## once was fat (Mar 21, 2004)

I had a date with krispy creams last friday.  While I was there I ate 3 donuts late at night and then in the morning I couldnt help but have another 3 donuts.  I was feeling really guilty and then for the rest of the weekend I didnt eat very clean. I didnt gain any water weight or any weight for that matter but something oddd happend.  On monday I ate very clean and had a basketball game that night.  When I woke up in the morning I had lost 4lbs.  I wasnt trying to loose anymore weight but  those 4 lbs have stayed off for a week now.  Its kind of weird how this happens.  I know for a fact that this is a once in a great while binge if you want to get anywhere.  This is not the first time that this has happened.  I always loose some weight after I cheat and then eat clean for a week.


----------



## Jill (Mar 21, 2004)

I've never had one of these krispy kremes. They sound like they must be reeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaalllllllll good!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 21, 2004)

neither have I Jill. seems like everyone in the states is crazy about those things!  I say they're evil, good thing we dont have krispy kreme in Canada.


once was fat - that is normal with a lot of people. having cheats like such helps to boost their metabolism back up.


----------



## supertech (Mar 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> 
> once was fat - that is normal with a lot of people. having cheats like such helps to boost their metabolism back up.


wooo hooo..... Krispy kream donuts for everyone 

Oh except for you guys and gals in Canada


----------



## once was fat (Mar 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> I've never had one of these krispy kremes. They sound like they must be reeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaalllllllll good!


Jill words can not explain how good these things are and yes they are fn evil little donuts.  They have a sighn in the window that lights up when fresh ones are being made.  When you stand in line you get a free donut right out of the bat of oil glazed with gobs of icing. They are warm when you eat them there.  I have heard that one donut equals a  hour walk to burn off.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 21, 2004)

Just 6 of them?  wow, I can eat 9 at one time.


----------



## Akateros (Mar 21, 2004)

We have Krispy Kreme in Canada. In Ontario, anyway.

I thought they were horrid. Sickly sweet, otherwise textureless, and a big disappointment overall. Overrated...


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 21, 2004)

Hmm....personal opinions come in all kinds.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Mar 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Akateros *_
> 
> 
> big disappointment overall. Overrated...



Not according to their stock. lol


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by once was fat *_
> Jill words can not explain how good these things are and yes they are fn evil little donuts.  They have a sighn in the window that lights up when fresh ones are being made.  When you stand in line you get a free donut right out of the bat of oil glazed with gobs of icing. They are warm when you eat them there.  I have heard that one donut equals a  hour walk to burn off.


or...when you get your box home..or to the ofice....put them in the microwave for about 8 seconds..and they are warm and have the just made taste again....

I was late to work this moring...so penalty is..doughnuts. So I bought a dozen I had...two.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 21, 2004)

They make it to the house or work?   Mine never make it that far.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 21, 2004)

And we live less than a mile from a Krispy Kreme place.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> They make it to the house or work?   Mine never make it that far.


well...they HAVE to make it to work..or I have to go back and buy more for the crew.....or get in trouble for being late....


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 21, 2004)

Those wouldn't make it to work either!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 21, 2004)

then you'd get written up....and feel like shat afterwards..


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 21, 2004)

Nah...just have to go take a BIG huge shat after that.


----------



## once was fat (Mar 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Just 6 of them?  wow, I can eat 9 at one time.


Wow I thought I was bad.  Im going to try 9 the next time.  What even worse is there donut of the month.  It is usually stuffed with the worst things for you and dam there loaded.  JLB how often do you hit krispy kremes?


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 21, 2004)

Not very often.  I haven't had any in awhile.  Last donut I had was from Shipley's.  One of their cinnamon buns.  Maybe three months ago.  We did drive thru Krispy Kreme's Friday night for my son.  Craig and I didn't eat any since we are on the cutting diet.  We don't get any good stuff.


----------



## aztecwolf (Mar 21, 2004)

i didn't like krispy kremes when i tried them, i like thicker heartier donuts and they seem to be a donut version of cotton candy, like there was no substance in em( i like substance in my foods), plus they be to sweet for me too.


----------



## Premo55 (Mar 21, 2004)

We have Krispy Kreme here in TOronto...I hate those, simply because I can eat 10 of those in a row no sweat...

And Once Was Fat, my guess is you have probably been eating below maintenance for a while, or just around maintenance, and the leptin rise caused by the doughnuts gave your metabolism a kick in the ass.

Peace.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 21, 2004)

Kewl...he had a sugar high from hell!


----------



## P-funk (Mar 21, 2004)

On one of my better days I had one scone, half a large pizza and 15 Krisp creme donuts.   YUM


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 21, 2004)

I wish I could eat like that all the time..and be the pinnacle of fitness/health...


----------



## P-funk (Mar 21, 2004)

I can eat like that all the time but I feel stick to my stomach after a few days so that keeps me from doing it.  Plus I am really anal about my diet and enjoy eating clean.  Also, last year in cancun at a breakfast buffet I ate 15 pancakes (3 plates of 5 panackes each), a bowl of cereal, sausage, scambled eggs, fruit and three cheese danishes.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 21, 2004)

how the hell did u down 15 pancakes?? I do five...I wanna die....
a happy death..but full!


----------



## P-funk (Mar 21, 2004)

LOL, that is what my freinds said!!!  They just watched in disbelief.

I can eat a lot of food man.  When I am bulking I am up around 5000cals easy and I am all natural!  My body just metabolizes calories realy fast.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 21, 2004)

Jeez, I wish I was like that! Ok, wish I  knew exactly how to get it rampedup / have someone buy and prepare all the food necesary to do it too!

(think I need to win the lottery..)


----------



## Stickboy (Mar 21, 2004)

I live in the US, and I think Krispy Kremes are WAY to sugary.  Having said that, I cannot ever recall a time in my life that I "preferred" sweet stuff.  For some reason, I just don't like sweet tasting stuff.

Even my mom doesn't recall me eating sweets in my childhood.
(Maybe I'm lucky, or unlucky - depends on your view).

I do like things that are "vinegary", though.  (olives, etc)


----------



## once was fat (Mar 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> On one of my better days I had one scone, half a large pizza and 15 Krisp creme donuts.   YUM


YES your my idol.


----------



## aztecwolf (Mar 21, 2004)

yeah i am not too big on sweet stuff either, never really have been


----------



## P-funk (Mar 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by once was fat *_
> YES your my idol.




thanks


----------



## Jodi (Mar 21, 2004)

OMG I LOVE Krispy Kreme's 

I moved to AZ and now I'm in Krispy Kreme hell.  I use to have to drive a while to get to one.  Now they are on every corner and even in the gas stations.  They taunt me so.


----------



## Nuclear Blast (Mar 21, 2004)

Shit, since yall are on the subject of doughnuts, I had to take my daughter out saturday night to celebrate for her getting all A's on her report card.  She wanted Beignets.  Those things are the devil in "food" disguise.  I had 2 of them with a cafe au lait.  I felt guilty afterwards but damn, it sure was good.  First cheat in 2 months anyways!


----------



## once was fat (Mar 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Nuclear Blast *_
> Shit, since yall are on the subject of doughnuts, I had to take my daughter out saturday night to celebrate for her getting all A's on her report card.  She wanted Beignets.  Those things are the devil in "food" disguise.  I had 2 of them with a cafe au lait.  I felt guilty afterwards but damn, it sure was good.  First cheat in 2 months anyways!


Whats a cafe au lait.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 22, 2004)

There is a Krispy Kreme right next to the gym I work at!!  Every time I leave I have to walk right by it!!  I haven't gone in there in over 6 months now.


----------



## Vieope (Mar 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by once was fat *_
> I always loose some weight after I cheat and then eat clean for a week.



_ Leptin  _


----------



## Akateros (Mar 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BUSTINOUT *_
> Not according to their stock. lol


All that proves is that given the choice, Americans prefer to eat shit. And we already know that.


----------



## Yanger (Mar 22, 2004)

Back in the Navy days in Virginia, the Krispy Kreme truck would deliver to the ships around 4:00 am.  Only good thing about being on duty that morning, they would come up to the quarterdeck carrying about a 10-15 boxes of warm donuts....for some odd reason, a box or two usually got lost before getting to the mess decks (cafeteria) lol.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 22, 2004)

to KK.  I just don't like them.  I tried them on three different occasions, hoping they'd grow on me.  They smell good and I _want_ to like them, I just don't.  

I live about a mile from one, one of the only ones in New England.  At least once a month my coworkers make me bring some in.  On the plus side, their coffee has gotten better.

I prefer Dunkin Donuts donuts myself.


----------



## ZECH (Mar 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Just 6 of them?  wow, I can eat 9 at one time.


Hell I can eat a whole box(1 dozen!)


----------



## CanaDan (Mar 22, 2004)

Even though Krispy Kreme is trying to take over the doughnut market in Canada I'ld take a honey-dipped from Tim's over a Krispy Kreme anyday. This little exerpt is from a Consumer Report:

"The Tim Hortons donut has half as much fat, total fat, as the Kripsy Kreme. It also has less saturated fat and trans fat. However, the Krispy Kreme has more monounsaturated fat."


----------



## PreMier (Mar 22, 2004)

Confession-

I ate 24 krispy kremes this weekend   Along with a bunch of pizza and ice cream.


----------



## once was fat (Mar 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Confession-
> 
> I ate 24 krispy kremes this weekend   Along with a bunch of pizza and ice cream.


LIAR!!!!! JK LOL.  Shit now I have to top 9 and go for 24.  Premier did you eat 24 at one time?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 22, 2004)

Hell no!  I bought 2 dozen and ate 1 (dozen) at a time.  But that was over a couple hour period.  I would get sick if I ate that many at one time


----------



## P-funk (Mar 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Hell no!  I bought 2 dozen and ate 1 (dozen) at a time.  But that was over a couple hour period.  I would get sick if I ate that many at one time




you can't bang dow two dozen in one sitting?


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 23, 2004)

Premier...in 2002, I did this figure comp.  the next day I had a photoshoot.  I brought 2 1/2 dozen Krisoy Kremes with me.  Well...I ate 9 of the glazed and one raspberry filled on the way there.......Does that make you feel any better?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> you can't bang dow two dozen in one sitting?



Never tried... Maybe, but I would need a gallon of milk, and a nap afterward.  

JLB-- OMG... Before the shoot?  Oh, I see, your the type that eats all they want, and stays sexy year round!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Hell no!  I bought 2 dozen and ate 1 (dozen) at a time.  But that was over a couple hour period.  I would get sick if I ate that many at one time


what...you trying to look like me????


----------



## donescobar2000 (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Premier...in 2002, I did this figure comp.  the next day I had a photoshoot.  I brought 2 1/2 dozen Krisoy Kremes with me.  Well...I ate 9 of the glazed and one raspberry filled on the way there.......Does that make you feel any better?




Thats nuts but I had done more damage than that in one day.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 24, 2004)

hey, escobar! Haven't seen u post in a while.
hey..who's that doofy looking guy in your avi?


----------

